# Bericht: Angeln am Lago Maggiore



## Der_Monty (22. Juli 2007)

Angelbericht Porto Ronco / Lago Maggiore


  Hallo Boardies,

  ich war die Woche im Urlaub am Lago Maggiore und hatte mein Tackle zu Haus gelassen.
  Mir war bekannt, dass man zwar ein Freiangelrecht an den Seen in der Schweiz hat, aber als 
  Angler der normalerweise in Holland den Räubern nachstellt, waren die erlaubten Köder nicht unbedingt die Auswahl, die mich zum Angeln überzeugt hätten.

  Es kam, wie so oft, ganz anders….

  Am Montag bin ich mit meiner Freundin mal die Treppe zum Steg runter gegangen. 
  Wir wollten uns die Tage eigentlich nur was sonnen und baden. Jedoch sahen wir recht viele Nasen und andere Friedfische – das brachte mich auf die Idee mal zu schaun, wie viele Fische man mit Brot anlocken könnte. Kaum am Steg wieder angekommen und das Brot reingekrümmelt, tummelten sich die Fische an der Oberfläche. 
  Daraufhin ging ich wieder hoch und kam mit einer Schnur, einem Korken und einem behelfsmäßigen Haken wieder zurück. Als der erste Fisch darauf anbiss, packte mich wider Erwarten das Angelfieber (oder sollte man Jagdinstikt sagen).:q
  Also noch am selben Tag ab nach Brissago und dort im Laden ein Komplett-Set der Marke Okuma gekauft, (1,80m Tele, 5-15WG, 10 Haken, ein Schwimmer und ein wenig Blei für keine 50 SFR). Nachmittags die Angel mit Brot beködert und ab da fing ein sehr schöner und unverhoffter „Angelurlaub“ an.
  Ich bin es halt gewohnt, in Holland sehr lang auf einen guten Fang zu warten, am Lago Maggiore war dies jedoch ganz anders. Der Platz zum Angeln war auch ideal. Am Steg ging es direkt 4 Meter in die Tiefe und von da aus recht schnell steil ab. Das Nachstellen der Fische verlief meistens wie folgt:

  Je nach Tageszeit erst einmal ausloten, auf welcher Tiefe die Bisse zu verzeichnen waren.
  Angel ruhig halten und hoffen, dass das Brot geschluckt wird. Und das ging einfacher, als ich gedacht hätte. Es entwickelte sich quasi zum Vertikalangeln auf Friedfisch. Und die Friedfische waren, dank der leichten Rute, ein toller Drill!

  In den 4-5 Tagen, die ich dort geangelt habe, sind mehrere Rotaugen (+20), Döbel und sogar ein Barsch (!!!) auf Brot eingestiegen.
  Ich war/bin echt überrascht an dem guten Bestand an Friedfischen im Lago Maggiore und werde beim nächsten Mal dort wieder schön ansitzen und die Fische ärgern.
  Und jetzt noch ein paar Bilder…

Die Aussicht vom Angelplatz:
http://img340.*ih.us/img340/4980/dsc00302sk4.th.jpg

Die Döbel:
http://img516.*ih.us/img516/6592/dsc00286iy7.th.jpg
http://img527.*ih.us/img527/1021/dsc00290xf8.th.jpg

Einer der etlichen Rotfedern:
http://img267.*ih.us/img267/2193/dsc00289oi7.th.jpg

Baby-Barsch auf Brot:
http://img526.*ih.us/img526/7812/dsc00298fv7.th.jpg

Köder-weg-essende-Besucher:
http://img514.*ih.us/img514/9119/dsc00297tc7.th.jpg

Gruß, Marc.


----------



## Fischnix (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bericht: Angeln am Lago Maggiore*

Schöner Bericht. #6 

Wie siehts denn mit der Raubfischangelei aus? Hast du Angler vom Boot beobachten können?


----------



## Der_Monty (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bericht: Angeln am Lago Maggiore*

Hi,

vom Boot aus ja nicht, habe vom Ufer aus geangelt.:q
Aber in der Tat waren in den frühen Abendstunden in meiner Nähe mehrere Bootsangler die es wohl auf Barsch abgesehen haben. Wie erfolgreich Sie waren, kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber ich nehme an, dass die Bestände an Barsch auch hervorragend sind, da ich mehrere vom Steg aus gesehen habe.

Gruß.


----------



## Macduff (11. August 2008)

*AW: Bericht: Angeln am Lago Maggiore*

klingt jetzt wahrscheinlich doof und ich wollte jetzt auch nicht in zehn millionen anderen threads gucken aber, *brauch man am lago maggiore einen angelschein?* oder kann man den sich da holen und...ach keine ahnung, ich und meine familie fahren da bald hin und ich wollte mein tackle mitbringen...voraussgesetz man bracuht keinen schein bzw. man kann ihn sich dort mehr oder weniger billig kaufen*


----------



## Der_Monty (11. August 2008)

*AW: Bericht: Angeln am Lago Maggiore*

Hallo, 

meines Wissens besteht ein sog. Freiangelrecht vom Ufer aus. Einzige Bedingung. Mit "Zapfen" (sprich: Pose) angeln und nur auf Weißfische mit Brot o.Ä.

Lustig, dass Du diesen Thread ausgewählt hast, bin gestern aus dem Tessin zurück gekehrt. Diesmal war die Ausbeute zwar nicht der Knaller, aber die Fische sind dick. Tendenziell was weniger los gewesen diesen Sommer.

Gruß, Marc.


----------



## ThomasL (11. August 2008)

*AW: Bericht: Angeln am Lago Maggiore*

richtig, du brauchst keinen, wenn du nur mit einer Rute und einem Haken vom Ufer aus angelst. Du darfst neben Brot allerdings auch Würmer, Maden, etc. verwenden, bloss keine Köderfische und Kunstköder. Du musst auch nicht unbedingt mit der Pose angeln, Grundfischen ist auch erlaubt.


----------

